# Ass mat n'aide pas à manger - avis et conseils



## Lizzy (16 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, je viens de commencer avec une nouvelle ass mat car la mienne a déménagé. J'ai une petite de 21 mois. 
Nous avons commencé l'adaptation lundi, jeudi avec le repas.
Ma fille a mis les dents tard, trois en haut et quatre en bas. Elle mange encore des choses mixés ou des tout petits morceaux. Elle commence juste a tenir la cuillère mais elle a besoin qu'on l'aide pour manger. J'avais prévenu l'ass mat qu'elle ne mange pas encore toute seule.
Jeudi Papa est parti la chercher à 12h30 comme l'ass mat nous a demandé pour que l'adaptation se fasse doucement.
Ma fille était assise entre deux enfants avec son repas entier dans l'assiette et les autres enfants étaient aux fruits. L'ass mat  était assise à côté d'une autre petite (sa petite fille de 20 mois) et elle lui donnait à manger les fruits. 
Ma fille avait une fourchette à la main et une cuillère au fond de l'assiette. Elle jouait avec la fourchette mais elle n'a rien mangé. Déjà c'étaient des toutes petites pâtes, impossible à manger avec la fourchette. 
Papa lui a dit qu'elle a besoin d'aide pour manger et elle a répondu qu'elle a cru qu'elle ne voulait pas manger car c'était le premier jour. Elle n'a pas du tout essayé de lui amener la cuillère à la bouche. Pourtant elle a vu qu'elle n'a rien mangé et elle a du voir aussi qu'elle n'est pas capable de manger seule. 
L'ass mat et son mari mangent au même temps que les enfants, elle m'a dit qu'elle préfère et c'est plus conviviale. 
Je suis inquiéte et je ne sais pas quoi penser. Si je ne lui avait pas dit j'aurais pu encore comprendre mais maintenant je me demande si elle va lui donner à manger ou la laisser sans manger. Ma fille ne reclame pas à manger, elle ne pleure pas si elle a faim, ni quand elle fait pipi ou caca. 
D'ailleurs elle ne l'avait pas changé mais cela je me dis ca peut arriver, peut-être aussi qu'elle venait juste de faire pipi. Aujourd'hui, vendredi elle la garde jusqu'à la sieste, 14h00. Je vais voir ce qu'elle me diras sur le repas. Mais à part lui faire confiance j'ai aucun moyen de savoir si ma fille a mangé ou pas. 
Je voulais un avis extérieur. 
Savoir si c'est normal qu'elle n'était même pas à côté d'elle. C'est peut être une tecnique d'adaptation que je connais pas étant pas ass mat. 
Merci pour vos réponses. 
Bonne journée


----------



## Griselda (16 Septembre 2022)

Bon c'est sur que la confiance doit se construire petit à petit.
Souvent les enfants peuvent faire les choses autrement quand ils sont avec Nounou et quand ils sont chez leurs Parents.
A 20 mois il est assez rare que l'enfant n'essaie pas de manger par lui même, quitte à y mettre les doigts bien sur.
Souvent il est interressant d'avoir plusieurs enfants à table en même temps car alors, Nounou s'occupant de tous en même temps, à tour de role, l'enfant à l'occasion, mine de rien, de prendre la cuillère par lui même et tenter de manger pour ne pas attendre après Nounou.
Rassurez vous le fait d'avoir des dents ou pas n'empêche pas un enfant de vouloir manger seul ou de macher (avec les gencives) des petits morceaux. Ce qui fait qu'il y va ou pas c'est son interêt pour la nourriture mais aussi s'il n'a pas de trouble de l'oralité telle qu'une hyper sensibilité dans sa bouche (qui peut rendre très désagréable certaines textures ou morceaux), son envie d'autonomie, s'il n'a pas peur de salire égallement. Ainsi il est interressant de laisser l'opportunité à l'enfant de toucher, patouiller un peu sa nourriture. Ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'on ne va pas l'aider à manger. Ma question est: est ce que Nounou a essayé de lui proposer de l'aider à manger? Si oui et que votre enfant n'a pas voulu alors c'est OK, oui ça peut arriver surtout en temps d'adaptation et alors il n'est pas question de la forcer bien sur. Par contre si elle n'a pas du tout essayé, là c'est un problème.
Quoi qu'il arrive si au bout de quelques jours la confiance n'y est pas, oui il faudra changer.


----------



## Lijana (16 Septembre 2022)

> "Rassurez vous le fait d'avoir des dents ou pas n'empêche pas un enfant de vouloir manger seul ou de macher;;;"#Griselda.


Tout à fait d'accord et j'ajouterai qu'il est important aussi de lui proposer de chose à mâcher  pour aider les dents à sortir, il faut faire travailler la mâchoire, il faut lui proposer de choses solides. et si problème de moralité consulter un orthophoniste


----------



## Catie6432 (16 Septembre 2022)

C'est très difficile de vous répondre. 
Cependant, je note que votre enfant était à table avec les autres donc n'était pas isolée, mise à l'écart.
Vous évoquez les petites pâtes difficiles à manger à la fourchette mais vous précisez également qu'une cuillère "était au fond de l'assiette". Une cuillère était donc aussi "à disposition". 
La période d'adaptation est en cours. Cette période est essentielle et permet à l'enfant de s'adapter en douceur à son nouvel environnement (visages, voix, environnement ...), a l'assistant maternel d'apprendre à connaître l'enfant (rituels, caractère, habitudes alimentaires, rythme ...), aux autres accueillis d'intégrer à leurs "habitudes" chez l'assistant maternel un nouvel arrivé (partager leur assistant maternel).
Tout ceci ne se fait pas d'un claquement de doigts, comme par magie. 
Le point d'étape qu'est l'adaptation doit être ponctué d'échanges entre les parties (ass mat et parents), pour affiner et adapter les pratiques. 
Votre compagnon aurait dû discuter de ses inquiétudes directement avec l'assistante maternelle. 
Juste deux questions. Votre fille a 21 mois. Est ce la première fois qu'elle est confiée à un assistant maternel.
Si non, pourquoi ce changement d'ass mat. 
L'heure d'arrivée du papa sur l'heure du déjeuner me questionne. Pourquoi cet horaire. Après avoir fini de faire déjeuner les autres enfants, votre ass mat aurait pu dédier un temps privilégié à votre enfant pour favoriser sa prise alimentaire par exemple puis, si échec ou difficultés, en discuter après l'arrivée du papa. 
Dans tous les cas une relation de confiance est essentielle entre parent employeur et ass mat. Vous êtes bien sûr dans votre droit de vous questionner mais seul un échange avec votre ass mat vous permettra de vous faire une religion.


----------



## Lijana (16 Septembre 2022)

si troubles de l'ORALITE et ne pas moralité


----------



## Lizzy (16 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, merci de m'avoir repondu. 
Elle a envie de manger seule, elle essaye mais c'est juste qu'elle n y arrive pas encore. J'ai expliqué du retard des dents juste pour expliquer que encore elle mange mixés et dès que je donne des morceaux, à part certains fruits elle recrache car elle ne reussi pas à bien macher. Et elle a sûrement du mal à manger seule pour cela car les choses mixés sont plus difficile à prendre pour un enfant. 
Sinon pour repondre l'assistante maternelle n'a pas du tout essayé. Et c'est cela qui m'inquiète.


----------



## Catie6432 (16 Septembre 2022)

C'est avec votre assistante maternelle qu'il faut évoquer vos inquiétudes. Comment savez vous qu'elle n'a pas du tout essayé ? Votre compagnon était il présent pendant toute la durée du repas ? Vous l'a elle dit ? Les enfants étaient toujours à table. Après avoir donné les déjeuners des autres enfants, elle aurait peut être partagé un moment privilégié avec votre fille autour de son assiette ?


----------



## Griselda (16 Septembre 2022)

A 20 mois ce qui peut être proposé c'est un mixe des 2: mixé (puisqu'elle préfère) et petits morceaux à côté qu'elle aura loisir de picorer avec ses doigts.
En effet avec l'arrivée à 12h30, avant la fin du repas, difficile de dire si cette AM attendait de voir comment elle se débrouillait seule avant de lui proposer son aide peut être? Ce qui serait un problème, à mon avis, c'est si votre AM vous dit qu'elle n'avait pas l'intention de lui proposer de l'aide sous prétexte qu'elle a 21 mois. Mais à priori c'est bien une AM qui sait que oui on peut aider un enfant à manger même s'il est un peu grand puisqu'elle était en train de le faire pour l'autre petite fille de 20 mois. A moins d'extrapoler qu'elle favoriserait sa petite fille au détriment de la votre mais en toute franchise j'en doute fort car s'il est une qualité de 99.99% des AMs c'est d'être en capacité d'ouvrir son attention et sa bienveillance envers tous les enfants qu'elles accueillent. Nos propres enfants peuvent quelque fois en souffrir s'ils sont en quête d'exclusivité d'ailleurs.

Quoi qu'il arrive et peu importe ce que nous pourrions vous en dire (car nous ne sommes pas présentes sur place pour évaluer la situation), si au bout de quelques jours votre mari et vous n'arrivez pas à être un peu serein concernant votre enfant et en fonction des réponses qu'elle vous apporterait oui il faudra songer à changer d'AM.
Je pense qu'il va être bon aussi d'échanger avec votre Mari pour voir si l'impression est la même car quelque fois on trouve ce que l'on cherche: une raison de ne pas apprécier cette nouvelle AM, parce qu'elle n'est pas la précédente AM qu'on a peut être eut grande tristesse à être contraint par la situation à quitter. Je ne dis pas que c'est le cas mais juste avoir conscience que c'est une possibilité. C'est pourquoi vous avez raison de demander un avis extérieur même si à la fin il n'y a que votre ressentis qui comptera.

Revenez ici nous dire ce qu'il en est.
En espérant avoir pu vous aider.


----------



## Ladrine 10 (16 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour
Je suis également en adaptation avec une petite de 1an 
Je lui ai justement donner son premier repas hier
La maman m'a expliqué que c'était compliqué pour la faire manger et qu'elle avait besoin d'être occupé pour manger
Ok donc je lui ai donné 2 cuillère pour l'occuper et effectivement elle gigote beaucoup
Je ne l'ai pas forcé quand elle me disait non mais j'ai quand même réussi à lui donner la moitié de son assiette et toute sa compote 
En plus de la petite j'ai 2 autres enfants en accueil
On était tous les quatre a table je ne mange pas avec eux
Alors certes sa a pris plus de temps que d'habitude pour le repas
Elle n'a pas mangé autant que d'habitude chez elle c'est sur 
Puisque j'en ai discuté avec maman et que je lui ai montré ce qui restait dans l'assiette
Mais oublié pas nouveau pour tout le monde
Chaque AM a une façon différente de faire 
Il faut absolument en discuter avec elle
Ce que vous attendez d'elle
En retour elle vous dira également comment elle fonctionne
Si la confiance n'y ait pas cela risque d'être compliqué
Et de partir en conflit
Revoyez ça avec elle rapidement


----------



## Ladrine 10 (16 Septembre 2022)

L'adaptation d'hier de la petite c'était une matinée et un repas et la maman et également venu la chercher à 12 h30 avant la sieste de lapm 
Puisque chez moi la sieste est au alentour de 13 h


----------



## caninou (16 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
je doute que votre assistante maternelle laisse votre enfant sans manger, à votre place je ne serai pas inquiète. Certain enfant mange tout seul et vite et d'autres sont un peu plus longs lors des repas, peut être que votre assistante maternelle attendait que les plus rapides aient fini pour aider votre fille et avoir un moment plus privilégié avec elle, mais l'heure du départ étant à 12h30 il était difficile pour elle de prolonger le repas de votre fille, c'est pour cela que je refuse les départs des enfants en pleine heure de repas (sauf cas exceptionnel) et même dans le cadre d'une adaptation. Je pense que vous devriez faire part de vos questionnements à votre assistante maternelle. Tenez vous un cahier de liaison où votre assistante maternelle note les moments de la journée, les repas, les heures de sieste....? Je tiens ce type de cahier ( dés l'adaptation) et cela permet à mes PE de voir si leur enfant a fait ses siestes, bien mangé, les activités (peinture, gommettes), ses progrés.....


----------



## liline17 (16 Septembre 2022)

assez souvent les enfants en adaptation on du mal à manger, je me demande si ce n'est pas leur manière d'expliquer qu'ils auraient préféré rester avec leur maman, car la nourriture est bien quelque chose qu'ils peuvent maitriser et refuser.
Pour le reste, difficile à dire, je pense que nous sommes sur une génération kleenex, et que certains PE renoncent très vite, sans chercher la discutions, j'ai été licenciée en une journée, car j'avais été surprise qu'il ya ai plein de trucs qui n'allaient pas dès le premier jours, et que la maman était revenu sur ce qui était convenu, alors que j'avais expliqué mon fonctionnement plusieurs fois, une autre maman présente lors d'une partie de l'entretien a été elle aussi très surprise de ce qu'elle voyait et m'avait trouvé très correcte dans mes réactions (chaussons plusieurs tailles trop grands, boucles d'oreille, pitch au gouter d'un bébé de 14 mois et d'autres encore......)
Si vous n'êtes pas dans le cas d'un PE qui veut mettre fin au contrat pendant la période d'essai, pour éviter le préavis, peut être que votre instinct vous dit quelque chose, attendez au moins une semaine, discutez avec votre AM, si vous l'avez choisi, c'est parce qu'elle semblait vous convenir


----------



## Lizzy (16 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,

je n'arrive pas à répondre sur chaque message, il faut que je clique quelque part? sur signaler?


----------



## liline17 (16 Septembre 2022)

non, il n'y a pas cette fonction, elle y était au début, et il y en avait de trop, ça rendait assez illisible les conversations


----------



## Lizzy (16 Septembre 2022)

ok merci
alors, c'est l'assistante maternelle qui a dit qu'elle n'a pas essayé de lui donner, papa a demandé pourquoi et lui a rappelé que encore elle avait besoin d'aide. Elle a répondu qu'elle croyait qu'elle ne voulait pas manger parce-que c'était le premier jour et qu'elle allait lui enlever car elle jouait avec. Du coup malheureusement elle ne comptait pas essayer de lui donner.
il y avait aussi une cuillère à disposition mais justement au fond de l'assiette avec les pates. peut être que au debut elle avait la cuillère à la main et après une fois tombé dans l'assiette, elle est resté dedans, papa n'a pas demandé. 
mais c'était délicat de lui demander pourquoi la cuillère était mélangé avec le repas, on préfère penser qu'elle venait juste de tomber. 
 on veut vraiment que cela se passe bien, la dame est adorable, elle nous a dit qu'elle devrait être à la retraite mais qu'elle continue car elle adore les enfants.
Avant ma fille était avec une autre assistante maternelle, mais elle a déménagé et on a du chercher une autre.
Comme c'est l'adaptation c'est elle qu'elle nous dit les horaires qu'elle trouve plus adapté. elle nous a dit d'aller la chercher à 12H30. Les enfants quand papa est arrivé étaient encore à table. ils étaient en train de manger les fruits. mais c'est sûr qu'elle n'allait pas prendre du temps avec elle car elle l'a bien dit a papa, mon inquietude vient justement de la. C'est qui est bien c'est qu'elle nous l'a dit, moins bien le fait que pour elle c'était normal. 
Pour les dents nous avons déjà consulté,  clairement le centre de maladie rares, et nous lui proposons des choses solides justement pour faire travailler et pour aider les dents à sortir. on s'est bien renseigné.

je lis le reste et je reviens

Merci


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (16 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour

Attention,  qur votre fille ait eu des temps tardivement ou pas, n'est pas forcément lié au'fait de mettre les allments à la bouche. Les enfants mangent les petits aliments, soit à la cuillère (fourchette plus tard), soit avec les doigts.

Est-ce que votre fille aime jouer avec la nourriture? Lui a ton laissé la possibilité  de manger avec les doigts ?

Et lorsque qu'elle joue, prend t'elle de cuilleres fourchette de dînette et les porte t'elle à sa bouche ? 

Est ce qu'on lui a vraiment laissé la possibilité de manger seule à son rythme ? 

En général apres 1 an, les enfants commencent à manier les couverts, je les aide ( quand ils le'veulent), avec'ma propre cuillère,  et cas se fait petit à petit...

Est-ce qu'on l'a grondėe si elle en met partout ?


----------



## Lizzy (16 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
le carnet de liaison je pourrais lui demander mais cela veut dire que je dois lui demander ce qu'elle fait pendant toute la journée? Cela ne vous embête pas si on vous demande de tout détailler? j'aimerai bien savoir c'est sûr.
j'ai aucune envie de la licencier, je voudrais juste qu'elle l'aide à manger. Ce matin j'ai parlé avec elle et j'ai répété qu'elle sait pas encore manger seule, je vous diras cet après-midi...
je sais que ca peut arriver parfois que les enfants n'aillent pas envie de manger pour X raison. Mais si la raison est qu'elle ne l'aide pas avec la cuillère c'est un problème. C'est pas un refus de manger la part de la petite non plus, c'est vraiment incapacité.
Avoir mis les dents tard  (17 mois le premier à commencé à sortir) était juste pour expliquer que sa difficulté à manger seule vient aussi du fait que manger des choses molles est plus difficile que manger un morceau de courgette par exemple. 
oui je la laisse manger avec les doits certains legumes cuits à vapeur, mais elle n'arrive pas bien à mâcher et elle recrache la moitié, et je préfère qu'elle le fasse avec moi et pas avec la nounou. Pour vous faire un exemple elle arrive à manger les morceaux de poire mais pas la pomme. Et c'est pas parce que elle n'aime pas parce que elle adore les deux.
quand elle joue oui elle les porte à la bouche mais quand elle est à table elle essaye mais soit elle fait tomber tout et elle met le couvert vide à la bouche, soit elle ne centre pas la bouche et le jette un peu partout.
à table une fois qu'elle a essayé et qu'elle voit qu'elle n'y arrive pas, elle tapote dans l'assiette pour jouer. je ne l'aide pas tout de suite j'attend un peu pour lui donner envie d'être autonome.
nous à la maison nous l'avons pas grondée quand elle en a mis partout, cela fait partie de son apprentissage. 
et la nounou je crois bien non plus, ni la précédente ni l'actuelle.


----------



## liline17 (16 Septembre 2022)

peut être que son AM n'a pas compris qu'elle avait besoin d'aide, parfois, les premiers jours, je tâtonne un peu avec les enfants, le temps de bien les connaitre, je n'ai eu qu'un enfant de cet age qui ne mangeait pas seul, rien de bien grave, il a fini par y arriver et par bien manger, des petites quantités, mais assez pour lui et il mangeait, même quand il n'aimait pas trop


----------



## angèle1982 (16 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour et bien comment aurait-elle fait avec mon petit bientôt 3 ans et fainéant il sait tenir sa cuillère mais ne veut faire aucun effort il mangeait à côté de moi et souvent je chargeais sa cuillère ou fourchette donc il arrivait à finir !!! là je ne l'ai plus mais sa maman galère aussi et en plus il se sauve de table chose qu'il ne faisait pas chez moi ! et une autre qui a eu le déclic à 2 ans passés !!! perso cela ne me dérange pas ils ne sont pas tout autonome au même âge ! mais j'espère qd même que cette dame va faire un effort avec votre enfant tout comme elle le fait avec sa propre petite fille !!!


----------



## Nounou22 (16 Septembre 2022)

Alors moi je dirai que c'est le premier jour ....que possiblement oui elle découvre le fonctionnement de cette nouvelle petite fille....mais j'avoue que moi je m'y serai prise autrement..... déjà j'essaie de prendre en considération ce que me dise les parents car ils donnent pour certains beaucoup d'infos qui nous sont utiles les premiers temps justement quand on ne connait pas l'enfant....je me serai assise entre les deux petites filles afin de pouvoir aider chacune si besoin.....et voyant la petite jouer avec la nourriture plus que de manger réellement, je lui aurai proposé mon aide. Et sachant que la puce avait du mal avec les morceaux, j'aurai fait une purée pour ce premier repas....
Une discussion s'impose avec la nounou afin d'aborder les points qui sont importants pour vous et ne pas laisser la méfiance s'installer. La communication est la base de toute relation que l'on veut durable. Après cet échange avec l'assmat, vous en saurez plus sur ses capacités à être à votre écoute ....et vous pourrez plus facilement savoir si elle peut faire évoluer les repas de façon positive


----------



## Petuche (16 Septembre 2022)

En ce qui me concerne j'aide beaucoup les enfants avec la nourriture. D'ailleurs je ne mange pas en même temps qu'eux car sinon je mangerai froid. Certains enfants ont besoin qu'on les aide, que ce'soit pour manger des morceaux ou broyés. C'est sur il faut prendre le temps... Si ils ne veulent, pas je joue avec eux, mais pour moi il est essentiel qu'un enfant mangé à tous,les repas. Moi je serai d'avis de continuer les purées et autres tout en mettant 2 ou 3 petits morceaux. Si cette petite ne veut pas de morceaux,  ne pas s'affoler ça viendra mais ne pas forcer... tous les enfants sont différents. 
Il y a pas mal d'années j'ai eu petit Y en accueil, alors chez lui il mangeait tout seul et chez moi il fallait que je le fasse manger sinon il laissait tout. Disons qu'il s'en amusait. .. Et d'autres c'est le contraire. Prendre son temps et prendre du temps...c'est tout


----------



## Mimipoupina (16 Septembre 2022)

Je vous conseille les cuillères d'apprentissage pour bb, en ce moment j'ai un petit de 15 mois qui n'a que 4 dents et il mange tout seul son bledichef grâce à ça (bien sûr je l'aide en plus pour pas que ça prenne 4h mais il se débrouille très bien) je suis ravie d'avoir acheté ces cuillères


----------



## Griselda (16 Septembre 2022)

Je rejoins mes collègues.

Pour répondre à la question du cahier de liaison:
il y a fort longtemps, à mes débuts, une Maman m'avait soumis cette proposition de cahier de liaison, j'ai dit "OK, essayons pour voir" et j'ai conservé cette outil de communication qui vient en plus (surtout pas à la place). Ainsi aujourd'hui c'est moi qui le demande aux PE en précisant que j'aime cette façon de faire, que ça m'aide aussi à ordonner, me souvenir des details de chacun (je me souviens mieux de ce que j'écris), qu'en cas de transmissions rapides on y retrouvera les points les plus importants. Je ne detail bien sur pas toute la journée, loin de là. J'y mentionne la composition des repas puisque je m'en charge, les couches, les temps de siestes et autres infos importantes. Les Parents ont le droit d'y écrire aussi mais n'y sont pas obligés. Mon conseil, si vous aimeriez bien ça c'est de lui demander ce qu'elle en pense mais surtout pas l'exiger car oui ça prends du temps, oui il faut être à l'aise à l'écrit, il n'est pas rare qu'une AM craigne que ça remplace la transmission orale direct, empeche une bonne communication. Donc proposez mais respectez son point de vue sur cet outil qui peut faire debat.


----------

